# Barrow



## jcwmgw (Oct 5, 2012)

I went this morning and saw a good little 9 but he didn't get close enough for me to shoot with my bow. He was alone so i would imagine that they will start the pre-rut soon.


----------



## jcwmgw (Oct 5, 2012)

Saw 6 does and a button buck this evening around 6:45


----------



## turkeyed (Oct 6, 2012)

What part of the county you huntin?  Been slow here on the south end end.  Seen several does but not bucks.


----------



## jcwmgw (Oct 8, 2012)

I am hunting off of 211 near county line auburn road


----------



## jcwmgw (Oct 8, 2012)

I took the wife with me tonight. We saw a 4 point a Spike and 4 doe's.


----------



## jcwmgw (Oct 10, 2012)

Well it was a slow night tonight all i saw was a fox. Gonna take the boy with me in the morning. Hope we see something.


----------



## jcwmgw (Oct 11, 2012)

Had 7 come in this morning there was 3 young bucks were chasing doe's. Killed a big old nanny doe


----------



## jcwmgw (Oct 15, 2012)

I went this morning and didn't see a thing.


----------



## jcwmgw (Oct 16, 2012)

My father in-law went this morning and got a nice 7 point. It had already had black and smelly hocks looks like it maybe an early rut this year.


----------



## jcwmgw (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw 2 small bucks this morning feeding. Its been kinda slow the last couple of days. Any one else hunting barrow doing any good?


----------



## thomasa (Nov 5, 2012)

Slow.. Hopefully it will heat up soon. I saw a seven point Friday 11am and that was it. Going again this weekend.


----------



## jcwmgw (Nov 5, 2012)

Didnt see anything this morning. Found a couple of new scrapes and a new rub.


----------



## toeray24 (Nov 7, 2012)

I haven't seen a thing in a week here in auburn. Anybody had any luck?


----------



## jcwmgw (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't seen a thing either not sure whats going on!!!! I haven't even been seeing anything on the roads.


----------



## jcwmgw (Nov 17, 2012)

I think everyone has stopped hunting in barrow. I haven't heard any shots all day. Has everyone given up?


----------



## skynyrd72 (Nov 18, 2012)

I hunt the east end of Barrow.  Been hunting here +20 years on our farm.  I have NEVER had trouble hunting here.  I have several good'uns on the wall.  BUT this year...nothing.  I am shocked.  4 hunts now and I have not seen a deer.  Unprecedented for the area.  Was there a deer rapture?  If so, the deer that were in our are were good christian deer!


----------



## oguck (Nov 19, 2012)

nothin here either. I hunt the south east part and it is SLOW....


----------



## thomasa (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pretty slow*

Hunted yesterday evening say a 3 pointer in a thick creek bottom 30min before dark. Trying mid day hunt today with no results as of right now. Oh well can't shoot from the couch


----------

